# The hype over LUSH???



## HikerGal (Jan 4, 2010)

Worth it or overrated???

For some reason, I have been dying to try. I swap on MUA, but haven't been able to swap for any LUSH. Now I am ready to go ahead and buy some online (no retailer in my po-dunk state), but am wondering if it is all it is hyped up to be.

Any advice??? Thanks!


----------



## HairEgo (Jan 4, 2010)

I go through phases with Lush....there will be months where i'm really into it and visist and purchase often, then there will be other months where I think what a big waste of money Lush is...I'm currently in a neutral state lol

If you get anything, try 'Honey I washed the kids' soap....so yummy!


----------



## knickers13 (Jan 4, 2010)

I love the smell of their products. My son loves their bath bombs (he's 3) and smells divine when he gets out of the bath. I have some things that I have bought and then only used once though. They should have some specials on from the xmas gift packs so maybe try one of those as then you wil be getting a variety of products for less money.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 4, 2010)

Its hit or miss. I mean i liked the solid shampoo but it got weird on me so i threw it out. I am now you aqua marina face cleanser and i like it but i doubt ill repurchase since its pricey.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 4, 2010)

I like their soaps, bathbombs and shampoo bars, but I find that their creams were too heavily purfumed and (presumably this is why) they made my skin sting when I used them, but like I said, the bath products have been nice, as are the massage bars


----------



## Etiquette (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm with you, HikerGirl. I'm dying to try some LUSH products! I only recently heard about LUSH after seeing some product reviews on YT. I wasn't even aware that we had it here in Australia, but we do! So I'm going to try and make the trip out to have a look. I'm actually really excited about going there (can't wait to smell HIWTK soap!). I hope it lives up to your expectations


----------



## magosienne (Jan 4, 2010)

Honestly worth a try. I mostly love their scented bath bombs (Big blue is my ultimate treat/relaxation weapon), i also like their soaps, their jellies and their bubble bars (you can't go wrong with ma bar). I have a neutral position for the rest.

The interesting stuff about them is the coolness of the products, the funny names, their scents, the fact some of them are vegan, but i would also try more stuff from them if they were cheaper or considered going organic.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 4, 2010)

There's a LUSH store at one of the malls by me. I've gone in a few times, but I've never ended up buying anything. I guess I can never decide. lol.


----------



## bCreative (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't know the hype either, I just thought it was some soap with some cute shapes. I guess I have to try some to get it.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 4, 2010)

Tried it and was okay. Not worth the price imo.


----------



## Etiquette (Jan 5, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Tried it and was okay. Not worth the price imo. I think I'd be willing to pay anything for an organic product that makes a difference. As I said, I've never tried LUSH, but I'm really interested in some of their cleansers and facemasks, and I've seen so many positive reviews online. I hate the idea of lathering harsh chemicals onto my face (as with more commercial skincare brands), because it may look good in the short term, but I hate to think what might happen in the long term. It is expensive, yes, but I doubt you'd find many organic products that are cheaper.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 5, 2010)

That's the thing though: I really don't care too much about organic products. If it's something that you're interested in then it's good there's something in the market for you at a cheaper alternative.

I tested 3 organic cleansing products. It was messy, expired way too quickly for the amount they gave me (so there went some of the money I "saved") and didn't do anything different than my derm recommended cetaphil cleansing bar except make me feel that I was maybe doing something better for my skin bc it had an "organic" "natural" label on it.

I'd also be willing to pay for an organic product that made a difference but this didn't and I didn't care too venture any further.


----------



## honeymomo (Jan 5, 2010)

I got one Lush product from a swap. . but I dont think it was good anymore.



So, I stopped doing that. Where I live, we don't have a Lush.. so I have to wait till I go on vacation somewhere in Asia. So far I've just tried the Honey I Washed the Kids, Coalface, and Angels on Bare Skin. I really love their products! Not that they're really HG products or anything.. but because there's something about them that make me happy.





Does anyone know where I can order Lush products and get them shipped to Guam??


----------



## Maysie (Jan 5, 2010)

I think the bath bombs are worth it. The bubble bars and massage bars are also worth checking out. Tip- some of the bath bombs have bits in them (glitter,confetti,etc)-before you use those kinds, wrap them in a cheap knee high/nylon and knot the top to catch the mess. The fizzy will still dissolve but you won't have a mess to clean up afterwards. Oh, also- stay away from the honey scented bright yellow bath bomb- it stains your tub and its really hard to scrub off.


----------



## Lucy (Jan 5, 2010)

maysie i've used that yellow one! argh it was a nightmare. the butter ball is also a bad bomb, it's got little drops of cocoa butter in, which melt on the surface of the water and coat you in grease. it's a nice idea but actually just ends up a greasy mess, and is really hard to clean your bath after.

apart from those lol the bath bombs are really good. the crumbly bubble baths are amazing too, they smell so good and bubble up really well.


----------



## Shelley (Jan 6, 2010)

I bought the creamed almond and coconut shower smoothie just before Christmas. It's just okay. There isn't much of a scent to it and to me it's similar to Dove or Olay shower creams/gels. This is my first Lush purchase. I may try some of their bath bombs but I won't repurchase the above product again.


----------



## rose white (Jan 6, 2010)

I think LUSH is worth it. I use the curly wurly shampoo when I want to wear my hair curly and it works great. I also have the Karma solid perfume and I get tons of compliments when I wear it.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 8, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Etiquette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think I'd be willing to pay anything for an organic product that makes a difference. As I said, I've never tried LUSH, but I'm really interested in some of their cleansers and facemasks, and I've seen so many positive reviews online. I hate the idea of lathering harsh chemicals onto my face (as with more commercial skincare brands), because it may look good in the short term, but I hate to think what might happen in the long term. It is expensive, yes, but I doubt you'd find many organic products that are cheaper.

Lush isn't "organic" per se, the confusion comes from the use of many natural products, but their finished products still contains chemicals that an organic product cannot contain. On their homepage they say 60% organic which doesn't mean anything as 1/what happens to the other 40% 2/if you take a look at labels, like BDIH, organic products are close to 100% organic, not 60. Don't mix up natural, from the ground, and organic which is a definition with strict rules to respect.
Also, when buying an organic product, try getting them from "old", established brands, because they're organic products and the market only recently got more popular, the research isn't as developped, so imo you will always have more chances of getting a product to work if it's been there for a while. And compare the prices !


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 8, 2010)

i say if you are going to use there stuff, skip lush and go with smaller retailers, they usually are less expensive, the products are just as nice and they have excelent customer service. try looking at places like etsy.

as for me i have never seen lush as worth the cost.


----------



## Midnight Blue (Jan 10, 2010)

I like many Lush products, but the price hurts -- I don't buy too often. When I use my moisturizing bars or bombs, it's a special treat.


----------



## t1nkerbell (Feb 16, 2010)

Lush's bath stuff is fun and decent. Its expensive though, so unless you got lots of cash to spend on stuff you'll only get a couple uses out of, i'd say skip it. And their hair and skin care products i'd skip completely.

They entice consumers with their big marketing scheme of no preservatives but they still use tons of fragrence and coloring dyes. so even if those are natural they have no benefits for your skin. its just the brand name you're paying for.


----------



## fictionwriter04 (Feb 28, 2010)

I've never tried the products. But, there is a LUSH store in my mall and when I walk by it my eyes water because the scent is so strong. My brother's girlfriend loves the products though. I just can't get myself to try them because of the strong perfume smell.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Feb 28, 2010)

I love Lush, but I think they are expensive. I had a $20 gift card, and got 2 bubble bars. I wish I could have gotten more for my buck but oh well. The soaps and Bubble bars smell amazing!!!!


----------



## kayley123 (Apr 7, 2010)

I got a few samples of soap through an MUA swap (small pieces, most about 1.25" x 0.75" x 0.25", a slightly bigger one of Sandstone--2" x 0.75" x 0.50") which smelled very nice, but I felt like I wouldn't really want to pay that much just for a big scented soap. It seems really pricey for what it is.


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 8, 2010)

I just don't get the hype at all. THere isn't one product that has ever made me go- WOW!!!

They are all just okay, well- less than okay because I don't think they are worth the price.


----------



## kayley123 (Apr 8, 2010)

Soaps I tried--Christmas Cake, Angel's Delight, Snow Cake, Sandstone

I also got a sample of White Wash, which didn't smell that great...and even if it did I don't want to put something heavily scented/perfumed on my face. I'd prefer it to be unscented. And the shower jelly samples (Strawberry Santa, Snow Showers, Freeze?--not sure about the last one) I got also smelled good, but I wasn't impressed -- especially not at that price!

Maybe the bath bombs and other products are better, though...

What stuff have others tried?


----------



## BeautyCrackHead (Apr 25, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Tried it and was okay. Not worth the price imo. I agree! Its not worth the price at all. I mean if you have the money then fine, but for me NOPE! I honestly think their price is that high because they know some ppl are willing to pay mucho for it! But not me chica


----------



## kayley123 (Apr 25, 2010)

^ita


----------



## Ricci (Apr 25, 2010)

I love lush ,, its not that expensive considering what they put in the product,

the shampoo bars are a bang for your buck. They last a long time


----------



## BellaMia (Aug 9, 2010)

I used to use it, but now that i've got kids who can't handle the added perfumes I can't. They had some really yummy body butters.


----------



## starberry28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I go through phases with LUSH. I stocked up like mad during their after xmas sale and now I don't want to use any of the soaps, bombs at all. For me, I think LUSH is more of a fall/winter thing since some products tend to be quite moisturizing. I don't like having that feeling on my skin on a humid summer day.


----------



## Beauty225 (Aug 22, 2010)

I have been wanting to try their bath bombs for the longest! I might get some for my B day.


----------



## Kimberleighhxo (Aug 25, 2010)

I use their skincare products and I really like them. I break out much less now, have clearer skin and I think it's cause of the natural products that I'm putting on my face rather than all the chemicals.

I've only tried one of their bubble bars and I loved it. It created A LOT of bubbles and smelt really nice. I can't remember the name of it. I think it was just around for Christmas but it smells and looks very similar to The Comforter.

I'm not really a big fan of their soaps. I've only tried about three of them and didn't find them good enough to repurchase.

My favourite product by Lush would definitely have to be the Buffy Body Butter (use it to exfoliate in the shower). It makes my skin so nice and soft and smooth. The only downside is that it seems to run out very quickly. Maybe it's just me cause I never hear anyone else complaining. Maybe I use it more than I need to "/ lol


----------



## Andi (Aug 25, 2010)

I rarely go into a lush store because first of all the smell is nauseating because itÂ´s so many smells mixed together! I have only tried a few bath bombs cause I received them as gifts. They were cool, but I would never spend $ on something I can create a fizzy bath with (unless itÂ´s for a special occasion like ValentineÂ´s Day or something)

The shampoo bars seem impractical to me. And I donÂ´t like bar soaps. And organic (whether or not itÂ´s 100% organic, I donÂ´t care) skincare doesnÂ´t interest me, as I donÂ´t have sensitive skin and am not afraid to put chemicals on my skin lol. A few of my friends really like Lush skincare products, especially the anti-acne stuff. They all have sensitive skin though.

So overall, IMO Lush is overpriced and sells some very gimmicky products. Not that I havenÂ´t bought useless products before, but this is just a bit too much. Oh and I also donÂ´t like the fact that some products expire before you can use them up, at least thatÂ´s what I hear.


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Aug 26, 2010)

I have never tried any of the products but have always been really tempted. A couple of things are holding me back tho, one being the rude SA's and I can't spend a lot of time in there without my bf getting a headache and wanting to leave. Otherwise I read all the great reviews but never have bought a thing, I want to try the Mask of Magnaminty. I heard its good.


----------



## Chococatluva (Nov 18, 2010)

It's worth a try, when I am out of town and I have money (because I don't have a Lush in my city) I usually get some. Don't buy online, soaps anyway, very expensive and you get a teensy tiny amount. If you want to try it I think Honey I Washed the Kids is the best soap, and Tramp is the best body wash/shower gel.


----------



## KeLLsTar (Nov 18, 2010)

I've known of the store for a long time but have never been inside - I can't stand the smell at the door. Way too strong for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's a shame as some of their products look quite nice.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 20, 2010)

I like to participate in round robin lush swaps.  Each person buys 25 dollars worth of dividable lush products they like and sends you 1/2 of what they buy. You keep your half of favorites and get to receive a surprise half.

I find it too expensive to buy all of the time and i like to sample the products in smaller quantities so i know what to buy and what to stay away from.

I don't like the glitter bath bombs, the glitter stays on you!


----------



## magosienne (Nov 20, 2010)

I noticed that too, all bath bombs are a pain in my opinion. They're great, but you need to clean the bathtub after your bath. I do it anyway but you really feel the need when you see a distinctive line of color on the tub. For that matter i prefer the foamy bath melts.


----------



## mickey1962 (Nov 22, 2010)

I have tried a few items, and my sister went into the store with me, and had a headache upon leaving.  I was disappointed when I ordered online because of the price.  I went to the nearest store, and I was able to make a more realistic purchase.  Unfortunately, the nearest store is 5 hours away.  I am still using the shampoo bar that I purchased a long time ago.  I got a body soap sample, and I finally used it up.  So I would say this is a product that I could actually live without.


----------



## coconut_cutie (Nov 22, 2010)

I used to use everything Lush, literally, shampoos, conditioners, cleansers, lotions etc everything. Not so much anymore because they have hiked their prices, and I've moved on to a lot of other natural and ethical brands, but I still fork out Â£35 every 4 months for a tub of 'Gorgeous' because it is by far the best moisturiser I have ever used. Their soaps are delicious though!


----------



## bonjoursydney (Dec 6, 2010)

To me, I can find just as nice bath products at The Body Shop.  But if you like to indulge in bath products, you might enjoy what they have to offer. Their face moisturizers and masks are very nice, but expire quickly and are pricey, so it all depends on what you are willing to splurge on.


----------



## Maris Crane (Feb 21, 2011)

Overrated. There's some stuff I like (Ultrabland, and Daddy-O shampoo), but it can be bested by cheaper or more convenient to get products (Klorane Chamomile Shampoo, and Lancome Cleansing Oil, for instance).


----------



## LisaF1163 (Feb 21, 2011)

I used to work at Lush on the weekends, and I did love their stuff - I still do to an extent, but it's way too pricey for what you get.  

When I had a 50% employee discount, I used to buy everything of theirs.  But now, their stuff is so expensive, plus I've made other changes in my life, that now I only use a few things I'm die hard over.  I don't use their hair care anymore since I do the curly girl method, and their stuff isn't very CG friendly, and are way overpriced. Their bath products - they smell fabulous but are also a fortune.  Their perfumes don't last that long - you have to layer them, and that's again a whole lot of money.  Their facial care is great, except for their moisturizers, which make me break out, no matter which one I try.  So, their only stuff I really use anymore is Angels on Bare Skin (facial scrub), Ultrabland cleanser, Eau Roma Water, and Sacred Truth mask.  Other than facial care, I use their bath powders and foot powders in the summer.


----------



## NeutraKris (Feb 23, 2011)

I've never tried their products. I just haven't bought into the hype. I've heard the company Skin-A-Licious has some LUSH dupes though!


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 7, 2011)

I'll admit that I'm hooked on Lush!  HIWTK's is one of my favorites, as is King of Skin body butter.  I like the bath bombs but can take em or leave em.  I'll admit that I'm a sucker for their bubble bars and massage bars.  Hopefully it's just a fad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 8, 2011)

I use to find Lush to be slightly overrated until I actually visited the stand-alone store with my ex boyfriend. It was the Lush store at the Tyson's Corner Mall in McLean, VA. You can sample a lot of the products and the sales associates do demos, etc. I am actually a fan since I have been to the store to try/smell Lush's products. The prices are also affordable and you definitely get more than what you pay for.


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 8, 2011)

I agree Sarah....once you smell them in person, you're hooked!


----------



## Chantiqa4 (Mar 8, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *fictionwriter04* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've never tried the products. But, there is a LUSH store in my mall and when I walk by it my eyes water because the scent is so strong. My brother's girlfriend loves the products though. I just can't get myself to try them because of the strong perfume smell.



 Same here! My sinus always act up everytime I pass the store LOL maybe I should just try buying 1 or 2 product online to avoid the strong smell.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 3, 2012)

Worth every single penny. I can only use natural products....and I would have 2 of everything if I could afford it!!


----------

